# Possible NEW Reptile Society



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

South Wales Reptile, Invert & Amphibian Keepers.

We are proposing to form a club for all people interested in the hobby. From breeders to pet keepers, all will be welcome.

Our aims will be to promote and encourage responsible reptile keeping, bring like minded people together to share ideas and further our knowledge of these amazing creatures.

We hope that with enough interest that we can encourage some of our more experienced breeders to share their knowledge and contribute to occasional newsletters etc.

With enough support we plan to hold regular events including a sales day where members can meet up and buy, sell or exchange their surplus stock.
Membership will be free to all interested parties. All it would cost is a stamped addressed envelope.

We welcome the thoughts of forum members on this. 
Please feel free to contribute your opinions, either by posting, Pm’s or email – [email protected]
Thanks,
Bryan.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Bryan
this seems like a good idea, does this mean we are going to get our own reptile shows in South Wales.
Give me a shout if you need a hand im well up for it and imagine quite a few more people around the area will be also


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Reptile society*

Nice one Richie. If we can generate enough interest I think it will be good. Theres nothing really around in our area and wouldnt it be great if we could have our own sales/show day?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dont go into any shows yet because the current state with the IAR could see it destroyed i would wait until a set of ground rules is made official as thats what were going to do even though it means we will be putting our show on hold for atleast a year


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*New reptile society*

Just thinking ahead Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

*Sounds like a great idea, its about time we had a club in the South Wales area. How do I join?*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*South Wales Reptile Club*

Glad that you are interested Matt. Put the word around, tell all of your reptile buddies and if we can generate enough interest then we will take it a step further and organise a committee etc.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

im up for it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*South Wales*

Nice one Zo, put the word around


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Soth Wales reptile club*

All pms replied to


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Hows it going Bry any further developments


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Will be over to see you tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*South Wales Area Reptile Society*

Yeah, not bad thanks Ritch. Could do with a bit more support. Pester all your Amphib buddies, see if you can drum up some interest.
Bryan.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*South Wales Reptile Society*

Pm's replied to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*South Wales Area Reptile Society*

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*South Wales Area Reptile Society*

Cheers Colin.


----------



## gallagher (Jul 21, 2009)

im up for it, need help with anything pm me


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Sound like a plan Bry give me a shout if you need help.
Dave


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Wayhey, a South Wales exclusive society. Sounds good!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*South Wales Area Reptile Society*

Thanks all, more news soon.
Bryan.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

this is a fantastic idea m8 im in caerphilly can i join if i keep iggs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*South Wales Area Reptile Society*

Pm'd you Gaz.


----------

